# R32 Golf enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

R32 Golf enhancement detail

An enhancement detail on a stunning R32 Golf which is fitted with a plush air suspension system and Image DM 19" Alloys

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl s17+
Prima Amigo
Swissvax Best Of Show
Carpro eraser
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Some photos of the car before I start





































The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. 
The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth. The engine bay was sprayed with APC and left do dwell before being given a tickle with a soft detailing brush before being rinsed with the pressure washer and dressed with Megs Hyper dressing.

A few 50/50 shots using my site lights























































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish, each panel was given a wipe down with carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Prima Amigo using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.





























































































































































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Swissvax Best Of Show wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels, between coats of wax the underside of the bonnet was given a couple of coats of Prima Amigo























































The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109

Exhaust`s where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool



















Some for the beading fans



















Air tank and pipe`s given a coat of Prima Amigo



















Finished shots



























































































































































































































































































































































































Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/#!/NorthEastCarCareUK?notif_t=page_new_likes


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice work Shaun.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good buddy, nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic loving the boot shot cracking job


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the colour but there's no denying the quality of the car and your correction and detail Shaun! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning job...nice Golf too......


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job and one of best R32 I have seen


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

amazing finish... superb car aswell. Love the reflections on the underside of the bonnet.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

What's finish to a totally awesome car. Top job mate.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

top work, i know the guys that run plush they live literally around the corner from me, just bought air ride off them for my mk5 jetta


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

stunning work and an amazing looking golf


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work pal. Love the pics with the fridge lighting, well creepy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks stunning mate, better than new not too sure about the alloys though


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Stunning, just got to love the under bonnet reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work shaun


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work Shaun. Nothing better than Black to show off some fantastic correction. 

Bos was thee only thing to finish with.


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

lovely car,and cracking job there Shaun.
Regards Paul.
p.s. any possibility of pics for the s8 you did.
Cheers.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Stunning car and fantastic work by you there. Amazing finish. Wish I could see the car in the flesh.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking job. You can't help but be impressed when you have got the underneath of the bonnet looking shinier than my own car. Dam it must try harder.


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking results matey. This looked and sounded awesome :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Stunning work Shaun. Nothing better than Black to show off some fantastic correction.
> 
> Bos was thee only thing to finish with.


I thought it was brown from the photos! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Cracking results matey. This looked and sounded awesome :thumb:


Cheers Rog, the sound from the 3 of them when they left the unit was amazing
:argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stan laurel said:


> lovely car,and cracking job there Shaun.
> Regards Paul.
> p.s. any possibility of pics for the s8 you did.
> Cheers.


Cheers Paul, the S8 is the next write up i`m going to do which i`m hoping to get done tonight if i leave the unit early enough lol


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work Shaun, next time im down Hartlepool would you mind if i popped in and have a bit of a natter????


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks the Rogs Dollocks that Shaun!

Stands out more now than it did before!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

KevinT said:


> Great work Shaun, next time im down Hartlepool would you mind if i popped in and have a bit of a natter????


No worries Kev :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Looks the Rogs Dollocks that Shaun!
> 
> Stands out more now than it did before!!!


Cheers Mal :thumb:


----------



## HoggyR32 (May 26, 2012)

Vary nice mate! I do like a freshly done black car.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg... What a great finish. Top job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Matey


----------

